# Didactisch verantwoord



## llunita

Hallo, 

iemand enig idee hoe je "didactisch verantwoord" in het Spaans/Frans/Engels zegt...? 

Bedankt!!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

Ik denk dat _educationally sound_ (adjective) zou kunnen.



Iets meer context zou wel nuttig zijn  

Brown


----------



## Peterdg

Spaans: "didácticamente justificado"


----------



## Yfie

Hallo,

In het Frans stel ik voor: "justifié pédagogiquement", maar wel opletten dat als "justifié" in de zin de functie heeft van bijv.nmwd. het in genre en aantal aangepast zal moeten worden met het zelfst.nmwd. waar het bij hoort. 
Bijv: "Des programmes justifiés pédagogiquement", mannelijk - meervoud, dus: "s"


----------



## jblusse

Meestal zeg ik in 't Nederlands "educatief verantwoord", neem aan dat je dat bedoelt .
In het Engels zeg je gewoon "educational", bv "visiting that museum was such an educational experience."


----------



## Peterdg

jblusse said:


> Meestal zeg ik in 't Nederlands "educatief verantwoord", neem aan dat je dat bedoelt .
> In het Engels zeg je gewoon "educational", bv "visiting that museum was such an educational experience."


Volgens mij is "didactisch"  niet hetzelfde als "educatief". "Educatief" heeft te maken met het opvoeden. "Didactisch" heeft te maken met het aanleren van iets, de manier waarop leerstof aangebracht wordt.


----------



## jblusse

Aah, ja, ik gebruik "educatief verantwoord" meestal als ik gewoon "leerzaam" bedoel. Meestal gebruik ik de term met enige ironie.

Didactisch inderdaad komt van het Griekse werkwoord voor "onderwijzen, leren (aan iemand)." In die zin is dat wel wat anders. Sorry voor het binnenrijden van een zijspoor.


----------



## killerbees

Korte kanttekening: u kunt ook 'didactically sound' gebruiken maar het heeft een iets hoger register en volgens mij klinkt het in het informele gesprek een beetje vreemd.


----------

